# Kein Brennen von CD/DVD mehr möglich [solved]

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

seit gestern kann ich keine CDs oder DVDs mehr brennen. Probiert habe ich Nero und K3b mit gleichen Erfolg, wenn er kalibriert hat und loslegen will kommt eine Fehlermeldung (K3b sagt mkisofs ist gecrasht).

Dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

```

ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata2: hard resetting link

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata2.00: configured for PIO0

ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x1 t4

ata2: irq_stat 0x40000001

ata2.00: configured for PIO0

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

ata2: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

ata2.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

         cdb 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

         res 50/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

ata2: hard resetting link

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata2.00: configured for PIO0

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400100 action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Handshk }

ata2.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

         cdb 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

         res 50/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

ata2: hard resetting link

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata2.00: configured for PIO0

ata2: EH complete

```

Weiss da jemand rat? Kernel habe ich Version 30 und 31 getestet. Ist das Laufwerk kaputt?

Gruß BenLast edited by trikolon on Sun Oct 04, 2009 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Benutzt Du das mkisofs aus app-cdr/cdrtools?  Falls nein, würde ich es mal damit versuchen...

----------

## trikolon

habe ich nun gemacht, brennen klappt leider immer noch nicht. hier das k3b log. 

```
Devices

-----------------------

LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1L BL05 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 357047 (731232256 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.66.0

KDE Version: 4.3.1 (KDE 4.3.1)

QT Version:  4.5.2

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r1

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a65

cdrecord: 2.1.1a65

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a65 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'DVDRW LH-20A1L  '

Revision       : 'BL05'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 988416 = 965 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   697 MB        

Total size:      800 MB (79:20.62) = 357047 sectors

Lout start:      801 MB (79:22/47) = 357047 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, low Beta category (A-) (2)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12508 (97:15/17)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359845 (79:59/70)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 22

Manufacturer: Ritek Co.

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

      449849             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 2798

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 48 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 FF FF FF 6A 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 72 0B 00 00 00 00 00 0E 09 0C 00 00 00 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x0 No Additional Sense, Segment 11

Sense Code: 0x00 Qual 0x03 (setmark detected) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 3.568s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. read buffer cap: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 04 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x04 Qual 0x01 (logical unit is in process of becoming ready) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.666s timeout 200s

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

write track pad data: error after 0 bytes

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  697 MB written.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 04 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x04 Qual 0x01 (logical unit is in process of becoming ready) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.327s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 0 bytes

Writing  time:   20.271s

Average write speed 450.8x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.350s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 1 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=48 -sao driveropts=burnfree -data -tsize=357047s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

357047

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

=== last message repeated 2 times. ===

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

  0.14% done, estimate finish Sun Oct  4 16:19:37 2009

  0.28% done, estimate finish Sun Oct  4 15:39:27 2009

  0.42% done, estimate finish Sun Oct  4 15:25:48 2009

  0.56% done, estimate finish Sun Oct  4 15:18:46 2009

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid DD -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2007 SEBASTIAN TRUEG -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-ben/k3bD11052.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bu11052.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bj11052.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bo11052.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid DD -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2007 SEBASTIAN TRUEG -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-ben/k3bh11052.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bS11052.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bK11052.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-ben/k3bs11052.tmp

```

----------

## trikolon

ich habe das sata kabel am mainboard abgemacht und es auf einen anderen noch freien sata port gelegt. nun geht wieder alles.. sehr seltsam.. danke für die hilfe

----------

